# Learning PhotoShop



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

Spending the morning watching some PS tutorials and messing with a sky replacement.

Original photo:






PhotoShop'd:


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 29, 2011)

Photoshop version is much better than the original.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## KmH (Jan 29, 2011)

Well done.

Some clouds may have been nice. A gradient could have accomplished the same.

I have a file folder with a couple of hundred cloud photos just for sky replacements.

I have them organised by time of year, direction the camera was facing, and time of day so I can try and match the Sun position when the clouds were imaged to the photo the sky will be replaced in.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try it with some clouds...

I actually used a gradient for the sky, then added noise to break it up and make it look less like a gradient.


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

looks good, and thats what i do watch tutorials i learn faster that way.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2011)

What tutorials? Can you link them please?


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> What tutorials? Can you link them please?


  what ever ur trying to do try searching it on youtube search bar for example photoshop tutorial watermarks ) and you get vedios of ppl that done a tutorial on it just chose the best one you like and the easiest. :thumbup:


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jan 31, 2011)

That's all I did, search YouTube for "photoshop tutorial sky replacement"


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, ok, i thought it might be an on-line class or something.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

There are some good tutorials accessible right through Photoshop.

Just click on the 'Help' tab, then in the drop down box click on 'Photoshop help'.


----------

